# Can someone tell me what machine this is?



## Threadkiller (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey all, I posted this thread in general machining and was instructed to post here as well. My buddy gave me an unknown craftsman lathe thats missing some parts and was in need of some cleaning/restoring. After much searching I thought it was an Atlas 618 model and found the instruction booklet online for that lathe, but once I started examining closely its not the same, close, but not the same. The bed bolts down in different locations than the 618 does, at least from what the manual shows. I really want to take it apart and clean and repaint everything but I really would like to have the manual/parts list as a guide. Heres some pictures, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. )


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 2, 2015)

It's a 6" Craftsman- basically a 618 with plain bearings, 8 TPI spindle, 3 bolt mounting and a different jackshaft.


----------



## Threadkiller (Feb 2, 2015)

pebbleworm said:


> It's a 6" Craftsman- basically a 618 with plain bearings, 8 TPI spindle, 3 bolt mounting and a different jackshaft.



So in your opinion would I be able to use a 618 manual as a guide for disassembly/assembly? Also pardon my newbieness, what is a jackshaft? Thank you for the reply!


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 2, 2015)

The jackshaft/idler pulley/intermediate shaft is the set of pulleys between the motor and the lathe.  There is a Craftsman manual  in the downloads section of this site, but the Atlas manual seems to go into more detail.  I have one and it works well for me.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2015)

Threadkiller,

The other term commonly used for jackshaft is countershaft.  Which happens to be the term that Clausing uses most frequently.

The lathe is a Craftsman 101.07301.  The countershaft assembly differs from that shown in most 618 parts lists only in the bracket.  The other parts are the same.  The bracket is L9-20A.  The 618 is usually found with M6-20B.  L9-20, the original design, attached to the rear of the lathe.  It was made for one or two years, then changed to the bench mounting L9-20A at about the same time that the 101.07301 came out.  The 618 soon changed to the M6-20B but for whatever reasons, the 101.07301 was never changed.  

The situation with the right mounting foot is probably for the same reason.  Atlas had the bad habit of changing parts lists and drawings without indicating that an earlier machine might be different.  All of the 618 manuals we currently have (various dates from 1950 until 1976) all show the 618 with two left feet (pun intended).  The two undated 101.07301 parts lists I've found (neither is of the exploded view style) show a left and a right foot (or leg).  So it is probably just another case of them changing something on the Atlas model but not on the Sears one.

Outside of the right leg, countershaft bracket, headstock casting, spindle, and some of the parts on the spindle, everything else should be the same between the two machines.  All setup and operating instructions for the 618 should work on the 101.07301 except for the bed and countershaft bracket mounting templates.  For disassembly and assembly, spindle removal is a little different.  The 618 has tapered roller bearings on the spindle/pressed into the headstock.  The 101.07301 has Oilite bushings and a ball thrust bearing.  However, disassembly is almost the same.  The spindle pulls out to the right after removing the collar retaining the 32T spindle gear (on the left end) and removing the gear and spacer and loosening the set screws in the bull gear and thrust collar.

One of the Craftsman manuals does show leveling instructions for the right leg with single bolt.  I'll go and check whether or not it is in Downloads and if not, upload it.

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2015)

There are now two files in Downloads (although only one listing).  When you click on the name, you will see the two files, ...07301.pdf and ...07301-1.pdf.  Download both.  For some reason, the photos in the -1 did not convert to PDF well at all.  They look quite good in the TIF.  I don't have time this afternoon to try to figure it out.

Robert D.


----------



## barlow l (Feb 2, 2015)

Call Clausing. 800.323.0972. they can send you a parts list and carry most of the parts in stock.


----------



## Threadkiller (Feb 3, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Threadkiller,
> 
> The other term commonly used for jackshaft is countershaft.  Which happens to be the term that Clausing uses most frequently.
> 
> ...





wa5cab said:


> There are now two files in Downloads (although only one listing).  When you click on the name, you will see the two files, ...07301.pdf and ...07301-1.pdf.  Download both.  For some reason, the photos in the -1 did not convert to PDF well at all.  They look quite good in the TIF.  I don't have time this afternoon to try to figure it out.
> 
> Robert D.



WOW! Thank you so much Robert D, thats the exact info I was looking for!



barlow l said:


> Call Clausing. 800.323.0972. they can send you a parts list and carry most of the parts in stock.



Thanks! Ill have to check that out.


----------

